

Ask HN: Free DNS hosting? - NikkiA

Since EditDNS decided to change to pay-only, and EveryDNS got bought by DynDNS, I'm stuck finding a DNS service to use for my meager 2 domains, has anyone got any suggestions for free DNS hosting?
======
chaosmachine
<http://www.dollardns.net/>

Despite the name, it's actually free. I use it for a bunch of my projects.

There's also <http://www.zoneedit.com/> .. But I haven't tried them.

~~~
billturner
I've used zoneedit.com in the past and was pleased with the service. It's free
for up to two or three domains, or it used to be, and the web interface was
simple but did everything you needed it to.

------
chanux
Why DyDNS buying EveryDNS is a problem for you to use EveryDNS? (I too have a
domain hosted on EveryDNS and like to know)

~~~
NikkiA
Because this isn't the first free DNS hosting service that DynDNS has bought,
and in every case in the past they've rapidly migrated to a non-free service.

Given that running EveryDNS as a free service directly competes with their own
'dynamic dns free, static dns pay-for' model, it's unreasonable to believe
that they'll be willing or able to continue EveryDNS as a free service while
utilising the same resources as their DynDNS products.

To clarify, if I was already using EveryDNS, I'd probably at least consider
that I have a little time before I need to jump ship. But switching _TO_
EveryDNS, given that it's future as a free service is now very much in doubt
(IMO), would be foolish I believe.

------
newy
Afraid.org - freedns.

